# domain



## Prailer (12. Januar 2002)

nochmals ich, ehm ich bin zwar sicher das diese frage schon mehrmals gestellt wurde, doch weiss ich nicht mit welchen stichwörtern ich danach suchen soll. Wie mache ich, das im ADRESS (beim browser)kästchen immer nur http://www.blablabla.ch und nicht http://www.blablabla.ch/blabla/bla.html bei den untergeordnetetn sites steht ?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (12. Januar 2002)

hi,
meines wissens sind es die anbieter, die dies unterdrücken.


----------



## Prailer (19. Januar 2002)

ok! dnx für die antwort ttrek


----------



## CeoN (19. Januar 2002)

oehm ich würde sagen, das geht net durch die anbieter die das unterdruecken sondern! durch ein frameset auf der index.html also 2 reihen oder spalten die erste bekommt eben die größe von 0 un die 2te mit inhalt 100% somit is die hauptsite immer die index.html un es aendert sich auch nix in der adresszeile


----------



## foxx21 (19. Januar 2002)

ja es ist der anbieter der das unterdrückt wie TTrek gerade gesagt hat ,denn das wollt ich auch wissen und hab denen mal gestern ne mail geschickt, die haben gesagt wenn man anfragt die domain weiterzuleiten sollte ich bzw. dann du *g* denen kurz eine mail schreiben das du das unterdrücken willst!

hier die antwort die ich bekommen habe



> Falls Sie wollen, dass bei der Weiterleitung nicht die Zieladresse im Browser angezeigt wird, sondern nur die Domain, senden Sie bitte parallel zur Bestellung ein kurzes Email, damit wir dies so einrichten.



-cya

greez


----------



## CeoN (19. Januar 2002)

*,....*

ich weiss zwar nicht ob die anbieter das anders machen (ich denk die machens genauso)
ABER man kann wie ich oben schon erklärt habe einfach ein 0-frame auf der index machen dann bleibtauch alles in der hauptzeile, also die domain,...!
das in den headtag der index site gepackt:

```
<frameset rows=0,100% frameborder=no border=0 framespacing=0 framepadding=0>
 <frame src="leer.html" name=empty1 scrolling=no noresize marginwidth=0 marginheight=0>
 <frame src="inhalt.html" name=inhalt scrolling=auto marginwidth=0 marginheight=0>
</frameset>
```

und unter inhalt dann den rest mit links zu _self usw

so geht das jedenfalls


----------



## Prailer (19. Januar 2002)

Ich geb CeoN recht, ich kanns mir jedenfalls gut so vorstellen ... THX !


----------

